# Atypical Fibroxanthoma



## drampas3418 (Aug 20, 2012)

help!!!!! my dr did a mohs procedure on a medicare pt with a diagnosis of atypical fibroxanthoma....i did a bit of research and it shows basically benign but can be malignant. so the dx i think has to be 238.2 undetermined but this is a mohs procedure and my dr insists it is malignant...any help in coding this correctly? 238.2? 171.0?any other ideas.....i really want to be paid on this obviously...


----------



## jholt12 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi, 
 Can you tell me what the path report says in the description?


----------



## Texascoder64 (Oct 6, 2012)

Be sure to check your Local Coverage Determination with your Medicare payer for the MOHS cpt to see what diagnoses are covered.


----------

